# 2010 z6



## bentvalve (Sep 6, 2010)

hi im a newb..i just bought the last z6 in shop(june)i rode it stock for a bit.. then i went crazy and had all new 2011 dura ace put on it. i also purchased a set of rol race lites. i have over 300 miles on her now. i did some training and the ms150 in cleveland,ohio. now i love this bike, don't get me wrong. i have seen a few posts asking about the raceability of the z. i am thinking of the f series.race geometry vs. the compact. this thing rolls like the wind flows. just wondering about the difference of the race vs. compact. i will be doing alot of 75 mile a day and 100 a day rides. will this carry me through? i am doing my 1st time trail race the 18th and i can't wait for that.. any suggestions please chime in.. i will get pics up asap! thanks don russell


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

bentvalve said:


> hi im a newb..i just bought the last z6 in shop(june)i rode it stock for a bit.. then i went crazy and had all new 2011 dura ace put on it. i also purchased a set of rol race lites. i have over 300 miles on her now. i did some training and the ms150 in cleveland,ohio. now i love this bike, don't get me wrong. i have seen a few posts asking about the raceability of the z. i am thinking of the f series.race geometry vs. the compact. this thing rolls like the wind flows. just wondering about the difference of the race vs. compact. i will be doing alot of 75 mile a day and 100 a day rides. will this carry me through? i am doing my 1st time trail race the 18th and i can't wait for that.. any suggestions please chime in.. i will get pics up asap! thanks don russell


Congrats on your new ride!! How much did it cost you for the 2010 Z6? I think you shouldn't have any trouble racing or being on the Z for long rides. I just recently bought the 2011 Z2 and the bike is amazing. I'm also looking to buy the 2011 Z5 as my beat up bike when the weather is nasty outside and I don't want to take the Z2 out. But even a couple of the riders on the Felt/Garmin team are using the Z bikes too. So you can be confident your Z bike is fine, especially since you already upgraded the gruppo to Dura Ace. Just think of the Felt F series being like the Specialized Tarmac and Felt Z series as the Specialized Roubaix. Not sure if you ever ridden a Specialized bike.


----------



## bentvalve (Sep 6, 2010)

nope , the only bike i have ever had was a mountain bike..i paid like $1599 for the bike.i traded some stuff for the dura ace stuff and traded the new dura ace carbon wheels for the rol wheels and some store credit. the guy at my shop said that they were not strong enough for a big guy.lol... yea im 5'11 and 290i hope when the ms 150 comes around next year that i will be 190..got lotz of miles to hit that goal. don


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Why didn't you buy the 2011 Z6? The list price for the 2011 Z6 is $1599 and I know some people who bought the Z6 for around $1500. You really need stronger wheels b/c of your weight. The stock wheels wouldn't be strong enough for you.


----------



## bentvalve (Sep 6, 2010)

the guy where i got the bike sold me some rol race si's and they seem to be holding up..well as far as the 11 z modles they did not have any and did not know when i could get 1. i needed a bike for the ms 150. so, i did the race on the z and i love the bike. but, im kinda wondering if it would be more comfortable on a race geometry f series? don


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

I was looking at the Felt AR series and Felt F series, but Eric at Bicycle World in Mt Kisco said those bikes wouldn't be a good fit for me. Eric said the Z series would be a good fit for me after giving me a fitting and looking at the dimension of the bikes. By the way, those ROL wheels are nice and got very good reviews.


----------



## bentvalve (Sep 6, 2010)

they beat the ones that were on it stock. that was the only bad review about the z's were the componets. i took care of that with the dura ace stuff.. im gonna see if i can get a pic of my machine later! don


----------

